# Persona 5?



## Imperial Impact (Feb 22, 2010)

Some circumstantial evidence confirming we might have one on our hands.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/648/648527p1.html 

http://news.vgchartz.com/news.php?id=6258 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/92460-UPDATE-Famitsu-Teases-Persona-5 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/93285-Pachinko-Report-Points-to-Persona-5-for-PS3 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/95280-Atlus-Seeking-PS3-360-Programmers-For-New-RPG 

possibly multi-platform? 

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3175473


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2010)

Man, if they're not putting this on the Wii, then they'd better not put it on the Xbox 360. Still, it's cool that they're making another one, regardless of the platform.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh gosh I was just thinking about this on the bus the other day! That's crazy psychic.

Anyway I'd take the first two links down because one article is from 2005 and the other says that the rumor was denied and it was just a soundtrack. But the last link looks promising for sure! I hope it's a PS3 title that would just be sooo cool <3


----------



## YokoWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

I have yet to finish Persona 4. I am falling behind now it seems.


----------



## Kokusho (Feb 25, 2010)

I kinda want them to make the next game in the actual series. The rumored SMT PS3 game before they announce another Persona or something similar. I'd still buy and play the hell out of Persona 5 though. Hopefully it'll be a PS3 release


----------



## Envy (Feb 26, 2010)

Kokusho said:


> I kinda want them to make the next game in the actual series. The rumored SMT PS3 game before they announce another Persona or something similar. I'd still buy and play the hell out of Persona 5 though. Hopefully it'll be a PS3 release



Next game in the core series is Strange Journey. It's coming out on DS next month.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd definitely buy the game for the computer, though I haven't played ANY of them (just aeria game's Shin Megami Tensei Imagine Online) which told me that the creators of the game know how to do it right.

Though... Would someone mind on filling me in on the story line? I've only seen bits and pieces


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I'd definitely buy the game for the computer, though I haven't played ANY of them (just aeria game's Shin Megami Tensei Imagine Online) which told me that the creators of the game know how to do it right.


 Persona 5 for the PC?

Big lols were had.


Kokusho said:


> I kinda want them to make the next game in the actual series. The rumored SMT PS3 game before they announce another Persona or something similar. I'd still buy and play the hell out of Persona 5 though. Hopefully it'll be a PS3 release


It's going to be a PS360 title :V


----------



## Mealing (Mar 1, 2010)

Awwww no I do not have a PS3  I love Persona 3 and 4 such good fun. I miss the shooting yourself in the face to power up.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 1, 2010)

I wonder what this one's theme would be about.


And I actually do hope the shadows like in Persona 2 and 4 return. I quite liked how they were done there, instead of "I AM YOU ONLY EVIL!" they all acted like something they don't show to the world. Like how Rise acted like an utter slut and Yukiko was pretty much a spoiled princess.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 1, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I wonder what this one's theme would be about.


You means it's colour?

Like how P4 was yellow?

Dunno, Maybe green?


Digitalpotato said:


> And I actually do hope the shadows like in Persona 2 and 4 return. I quite liked how they were done there, instead of "I AM YOU ONLY EVIL!" they all acted like something they don't show to the world. Like how Rise acted like an utter slut and Yukiko was pretty much a spoiled princess.


IMO, I just want Persona 2/3 like characters.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd like to see something more contemporary in setting, like Persona 2:EP. Kind of sick of the high school stuff now. And the watered-down roguelike junk. The bondage angels can stay, though.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 1, 2010)

about time. Love how the game is done with anime. Great series that has taken too long of a break.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 2, 2010)

Kipple said:


> And the watered-down roguelike junk.


 ??????


TriggerhappyWolf said:


> Great series that has taken too long of a break.


What?

Didn't we got Persona 1 PSP like last year?

Also, Shouldn't we be getting P3P by now?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 6, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> You means it's colour?
> 
> Like how P4 was yellow?
> 
> ...





more like how Persona 1 was Teenage depression, Persona 2 was rumours&Sins (with a few memories thrown in there), and Persona 4 was true desires.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd better start play 4 more consistantly so I can actually beat it.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> ??????



Random dungeons and loot. I mean, it is mostly superior to non-random dungeoneering, but many games surpass P3 and P4 where the actual dungeon crawling is concerned. I'd like to see them either do more or do away with the concept.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

Hoo hoo hee hee


----------



## mcwolfe (Apr 3, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOO
I don't have a wii D:


----------

